# My first star trail!



## Mansi (Jun 21, 2005)

Shot at 13000 feet at below freezing temperatures 
200iso fuji film on my Nikon f75
f8, focussed at infinity, shot on bulb
and a 2 hour 20 minute exposure
I was kind of kicked that it came out ok! My first shot.. boy will i be trying more of these :lmao: 






11th June 2005

btw that was the moon that went down

Thanks for looking


----------



## GrAsS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats cool, i tried it a couple of times in a forest near my house, gave me some pretty spectacular shots.

Another thing thats cool is that you shot this on film, respect for that, im a film shooter my own, i wont go into detail why cuz then i'll get banned here 

anyway nice going, maybe a bit more texture in the sky would have been pretty but seeing as you had an exposure of more then 2 hours that would be a little hard 

keep up the good work, try finding and old shed somewhere or something like that, object light up really nice with this kind of exposure, and with the stars twisted up like that, i should get you a cool effect


----------



## Mansi (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Grass.. you know what i love film tooo!!! digital's cool but nothing beats film yet 
oh well i am learning a thing or two shooting digital.. but my fave medium is and always will be b/w film  
I'm not going to be able to shoot any more star trails toh.. this is my first and last pic for a bit.. i'm back home from the trek and around here.. it's impossible to have clear skies... if it's clear then its the damned pollution  I'll still try however.. 
i wasnt very happy with the shot.. but i'll pass coz its a first.. next time i'll do better 
Thanks for your comments


----------



## M @ k o (Jun 21, 2005)

OMG ! Marvelous shot ! Very cool picture. I'm gotta have to write this down in my to do photos book. 8 )  

Well Done Mansi !


----------



## westman (Jun 21, 2005)

good shot


----------



## john3eblover (Jun 21, 2005)

wow...thats impressive


----------



## aprilraven (Jun 21, 2005)

very cool shot.....great job....
love the colors.....


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 21, 2005)

excellent results for a first timer!


----------



## Canoncan (Jun 21, 2005)

Just stellar results.


----------



## Mansi (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 21, 2005)

hmmm I'm jsut getting an annoying "x" box and no picture, think you could post the link? Thanks.


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jun 21, 2005)

Mansi ,

Yours beats mine , hands down!!

Awesome !

you do realise that the competition is now on???


Hanno


----------



## Mansi (Jun 21, 2005)

here's the link for you omletteman http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y109/MansiMidha/Manali%20NEW/38e2943d.jpg

Hey hanno...competition?! lol i better look around.. 
thank you thank you thank you... im going to catch your star trail pic now


----------



## Ghoste (Jun 21, 2005)

Love the shot Mansi! I'm wondering though, how do you focus for this kind of shot?


----------



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2005)

Holy Cow Mansi.. That is really really amazing.  Excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link mansi, really cool pic, great job. I'm gonna have to try something like this one of these days.


----------



## Eric. (Jun 21, 2005)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Just stellar results.


Pun intended?

Nice shot I love the different colors! The moon is perfect where is too!


----------



## photo gal (Jun 21, 2005)

Tres coolio!!!  I am diggin' this!   Great job there Mansi!!  : ))


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome shot! If only you had aimed a little to the right, though and you would have gotten polaris at the center that all the stars are 'orbiting' around. I think that would have made the shot really cool. I've been wanting to try astrophotography for a while now... maybe after seeing this now I'll actually go to somewhere it's dark and try to do some.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 21, 2005)

Ghoste said:
			
		

> Love the shot Mansi! I'm wondering though, how do you focus for this kind of shot?



I think you just set the lens at infinity. Nothing in this shot is really close enough to have to focus on, unless you're using a telescope.


----------



## .::Gordon::. (Jun 21, 2005)

wow, that's a cool shot


----------



## Miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Amazing pic !!! And on the first try??
I liked a lot of the pics you've posted... street stuff rules, especially in India 

Keep going....looking forward to more.


----------



## Mansi (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone..
Ghoste - this was set at infinity as Unimaxum explained
Miki, yes first shot really 

thanks all for your wonderful comments


----------



## Chase (Jun 22, 2005)

I think you did a great job on this shot, the jagged line of the mountain really adds a nice dynamic to it as well! Awesome


----------



## Mansi (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Chase, i appreciate your comments.. guess being frozen at below zero was worth it


----------



## photong (Jun 22, 2005)

thats so awesome! i did one years ago. it was in an open sky. i like yours better


----------



## JonK (Jun 22, 2005)

Not too much more to be said.
Blows me away.


----------



## wls3 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very interesting photo. Like how you can see the stars are different colors also.
Thanks for sharing it.

Bill


----------



## Mansi (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks photong, jon and Bill... appreciate your comments!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 23, 2005)

OMG thats is beautiful!!! And f8 is ok!? neat! I'm going to try this!


----------

